# Renney Costal Battery Plymouth



## spikey (Apr 14, 2009)

*Renney Coastal Battery Plymouth*

Well this was one of many site visted over the weekend - and what a great site, a few windows broken but not graffiti  Plus for me it was the first time i seen the 'big' shell lifts intact 

Visted the battery with Scotty, Scrub and Sarah 



On with the pics

Shell Lift




































Big Pillabox !!!





View from battery


----------



## Scrub2000 (Apr 14, 2009)

Well found dude nice pics, and nice bit o' history.





















Weird thing to have here, maybe it makes sense





Gears...





Where is the owner now...










Spot the crane


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Apr 14, 2009)

dude, that big lift is the cartridge lift, they were kept in the deepest part of the magazine, and passed through the issue hatch (big hole in pic 4) the other holes contained lights, with grilles over for safety,

the shells were in the passages as u enter on racks. and placed in the smaller lift in the same "room"

bit of info for ya!


----------



## Scotty (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice day, Nice site, Nice people and nice shots. 









































No idea what this means. Any one?


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Apr 14, 2009)

great pics guys!


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 14, 2009)

Fantastic pics guys. Renney is the best site IMO for condition. Did you manage to see the site of the Southern Blockhouse & Command Post?


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Apr 14, 2009)

can u pm me a flashearth location pls badoosh? not sure where u mean myself!


----------



## Scotty (Apr 14, 2009)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> can u pm me a flashearth location pls badoosh? not sure where u mean myself!



And me please


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 14, 2009)

I have to say that place does look to be in very good condition, most are damp and well mouldy or rotten, but that seems quite clean, good find guys


----------



## penance (Apr 15, 2009)

Scotty said:


> Nice day, Nice site, Nice people and nice shots.
> 
> No idea what this means. Any one?



Storage area for 3.7 inch amunition.


----------



## jonney (Apr 15, 2009)

Great report guys judging by the expelair aircon control the trainees in 1991 weren't as hardy as there predocessors


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, this is great. So many nice details and remains. The cartridge lift is amazing!
Excellent pics, guys.


----------



## spikey (Apr 15, 2009)

Badoosh can you PM the location as well please dude !!


----------



## graybags (Apr 15, 2009)

*Renney*

Nice pics chaps !

Had a rather wet trip today with Badoosh and son,but had a good explore anyway, a bit late as it is a year since I did Lentney Battery.

A few pics from me....

Shifting Lobby






Shifting Lobby 2






Some info on Shifting Lobbies, just click on the pics :

http://www.palmerstonforts.org.uk/tour1/thir.htm

Shell Marks on Magazine floor






G


----------



## spikey (Apr 15, 2009)

great site is'nt it graybags 

did you see the giant pillbox ??


----------



## sheep21 (Apr 15, 2009)

blooming marvellous that! great job gents, not a crisp packet or tinnie in sight. Fandabadoozey


----------



## spikey (Apr 16, 2009)

we sweapt up before taking pics lol 

Nar it was a really clean site and cos it out the way the no graffiti


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Apr 16, 2009)

penance said:


> Storage area for 3.7 inch amunition.



must be HAA ammo tho?


----------



## penance (Apr 16, 2009)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> must be HAA ammo tho?



Presumably, but as there is no mention of those guns being at the fort maybe it was ammo storage for local defences outside of the fort. Foprt Nelson in Portsmouth was used that way during ww2.


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 16, 2009)

penance said:


> Presumably, but as there is no mention of those guns being at the fort maybe it was ammo storage for local defences outside of the fort. Foprt Nelson in Portsmouth was used that way during ww2.



I've noticed that some of the images are from the nearby Lentney Battery. The coast artillery school from Fort Staddon carried out trials here of a 3.7" HAA gun after the war so that is the more likely answer.


----------



## penance (Apr 16, 2009)

That would make sense, thanks for the info.


----------



## Evilgenius (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice job, that place looks identical to the post i done about a fort down here called "Upton fort", same shell lifts, same lights and so on! That place looks in alot better condition though.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow what a pristine site. Well done lads.


----------

